# Online parts - best place to buy, get discounts



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

I'm interested in getting an armrest for my R56 but so far it seems most of my googles have turned up only a few mini places and their pricing is extreme (higher priced than the rip-off artists at Brecht Mini).

Any suggestions for a good place to buy Mini accessories?


----------

